# Spring vegetable gardens.



## snuffy

Spring vegetable gardens.
What do you have planted?

I have corn (coming up) okra (coming up) zipper peas, butterbeans, onions, squash, several kinds of peppers and some Parkers Whoppers tomatoes.
I also have some tomatoes and peppers coming up from seeds not ready to transplant.

I was going to post some pictures, but the mail attachment is not working for me today.
Now pictures working.


----------



## bnew17

This is what i planted this past weekend

Silver Queen Corn
Cream 40 peas
Pinkeye Purple Hull Peas
California Blackeye Peas
Sadandy Peas
Cangreen Butterbeans
Mr Stripey maters
Better Boy Maters
Asparagus
Pimento Peppers
Red and Green Bell Peppers

This upcoming weekend i plan on planting
G 90 Corn, 
Clemson Spineless Okra, 
Butternut Squash, 
Crookneck Squash, 
Pickling Cucumbers,
 Crimson Sweet Watermelons
,,,and when it warms up ill plant some Black Beauty eggplant!

Total garden size is a shade over 1/4 acre


Update: All the peas (15 rows) i planted 4/15 came up on 4/19. Corn was planted on 4/17 and has not come up as of yesterday.


----------



## crackerdave

Not to try and be an "alarmist," but it might be wise to stock up for a really bad winter,by the looks of our economy.


----------



## Core Lokt

I have in the ground

tatters
pinkeye purple hull peas
cream 40's
matters
SQ sweet corn


Still need to plant

crook neck squash
fordhook limas
cucumbers
oakra
bell peppers
jalapeno peppers


----------



## divinginn

I have planted silver queen corn,taters,banana peppers,cubanelle peppers,Marconi peppers,cherry peppers,jalapeno peppers,bells,cucumbers,bush and pole beans,onions,garlic,Roma tomatoes,mortgage lifters and ace 55 tomatoes,and probably a few more I forgot about.


----------



## garnede

8 varieties of heirloom tomatoes
spinach
New Zealand Spinach (likes the heat)
red onions
white onions
garlic
leeks
kale
beets
radishes
kalrobi
amarillo carrots
parsnips
collards
lettuce
rainbow chard
sweet corn 
field corn
Asparagus
Artichoke
oregon sugar pod peas
alaska snow peas
wax beans
bush green beans
pinkeye purple hull peas
Asparagus stringless green bean, pole beans with 18-24" beans
pumpkins
water mellon
jelly mellon
banana mellon
a french musk mellon
gourds several varieties
japanese serpent mellon
winter squash
2 varieties of plumb trees
quince
japanese red mustard
lettuce
mesclun
peaches
huckleberry
3 varieties of grapes
squash
zucchini
chives
elephant garlic
Strawberries
carrots (orange and yellow)
Wild flowers
Amaranth
Sorghum (dwarf)
parsley
cilantro
lemon balm
spicy bush globe basil
genovese basil
lemon basil
rosemary
dill
ginger
sweet potatoes
Serano Peppers
Sweet peppers
Cayenne Peppers
Apple trees
Cabbage
Broccoli
Radishes
Beets
lemon grass
6 types of potatoes
And several others


----------



## clairol

Making a go at my first garden:

sweet corn
tomatoes (8plants- 3 different kinds)
cucumbers
yellow squash
pole beans
jalepenos
cantelope
watermelon
cilantro

It's a jumbled mess- but I'm having fun!
Hopefully I'll get a couple of things to eat!


----------



## 35 Whelen

*My garden.*

My garden so far this year in pictures.


----------



## snuffy

clairol said:


> Making a go at my first garden:
> 
> sweet corn
> tomatoes (8plants- 3 different kinds)
> cucumbers
> yellow squash
> pole beans
> jalepenos
> cantelope
> watermelon
> cilantro
> 
> It's a jumbled mess- but I'm having fun!
> Hopefully I'll get a couple of things to eat!



I am sure you will have plenty. Fun ain't it?


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Veggie Gardens*



garnede said:


> 8 varieties of heirloom tomatoes
> spinach
> New Zealand Spinach (likes the heat)
> red onions
> white onions
> garlic
> leeks
> kale
> beets
> radishes
> kalrobi
> amarillo carrots
> parsnips
> collards
> lettuce
> rainbow chard
> sweet corn
> field corn
> Asparagus
> Artichoke
> oregon sugar pod peas
> alaska snow peas
> wax beans
> bush green beans
> pinkeye purple hull peas
> Asparagus stringless green bean, pole beans with 18-24" beans
> pumpkins
> water mellon
> jelly mellon
> banana mellon
> a french musk mellon
> gourds several varieties
> japanese serpent mellon
> winter squash
> 2 varieties of plumb trees
> quince
> japanese red mustard
> lettuce
> mesclun
> peaches
> huckleberry
> 3 varieties of grapes
> squash
> zucchini
> chives
> elephant garlic
> Strawberries
> carrots (orange and yellow)
> Wild flowers
> Amaranth
> Sorghum (dwarf)
> parsley
> cilantro
> lemon balm
> spicy bush globe basil
> genovese basil
> lemon basil
> rosemary
> dill
> ginger
> sweet potatoes
> Serano Peppers
> Sweet peppers
> Cayenne Peppers
> Apple trees
> Cabbage
> Broccoli
> Radishes
> Beets
> lemon grass
> 6 types of potatoes
> And several others


 
garnede:  When you get all of this up and growing, if you have a few spare moments, we would like to see a few pics of your handiwork.
Thanks.


----------



## david w.

My okra died.I started it indoors.Put it out and the next day it was dead..What can i say,It's my first year trying a garden.My maters,corn and cucumbers are doing good.Atleast everything didn't die.My problem is i don't know what to plant each season.I put out stuff and then people tell me i should of put that out in the winter.maybe i will get it one day.


----------



## slip

david w. said:


> My okra died.I started it indoors.Put it out and the next day it was dead..What can i say,It's my first year trying a garden.My maters,corn and cucumbers are doing good.Atleast everything didn't die.My problem is i don't know what to plant each season.I put out stuff and then people tell me i should of put that out in the winter.maybe i will get it one day.



Get a farmers almanac. You can get the "book" at lowes and get the "magazine" at a local 'feed and seed' type store, they'll have a page for planting dates (for middle Ga) and all kinds of stuff.



This year i planted-

spaghetti squash
asparagus
potatoes (2 types)
onions
collards
cabbage
broccoli
cauliflower
peppers
eggplant
crook neck squash
zucchini
sweet potato
tomato (3 types)
corn
bush beans
watermelon
cucumber
okra

Still got some room left to plant in, not sure what else to plant though.


----------



## david w.

slip said:


> Get a farmers almanac. You can get the "book" at lowes and get the "magazine" at a local 'feed and seed' type store, they'll have a page for planting dates (for middle Ga) and all kinds of stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> This year i planted-
> 
> spaghetti squash
> asparagus
> potatoes (2 types)
> onions
> collards
> cabbage
> broccoli
> cauliflower
> peppers
> eggplant
> crook neck squash
> zucchini
> sweet potato
> tomato (3 types)
> corn
> bush beans
> watermelon
> cucumber
> okra
> 
> Still got some room left to plant in, not sure what else to plant though.




Alright Thanks.I will go get one.


----------



## garnede

I have a blog that I post to regularly with pictures of my garden.  Since you asked I'll do an update of my garden this afternoon.  Everything except the strawberry and asparagus is from this year's planting.  I have already harvested the cabbage.  Believe it or not I have all of this planted in less than 1000 sq ft of beds, excluding the fruit trees.  As the spring vegies are eaten I will plant a second crop of the same thing, if it can take the heat, or a summer crop.  
http://wouldieatitagainfoodblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## 35 Whelen

*Replant okra seeds*



david w. said:


> My okra died.I started it indoors.Put it out and the next day it was dead..What can i say,It's my first year trying a garden.My maters,corn and cucumbers are doing good.Atleast everything didn't die.My problem is i don't know what to plant each season.I put out stuff and then people tell me i should of put that out in the winter.maybe i will get it one day.



There is still plenty of time to replant okra, just plant seeds outdoors in the garden, no need to plant indoors.  Soak the seeds in water for a few hours before planting, helps to soften them up so they will come up better.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Snuffy, I wish I had your garden spot. I will have a bumper crop of strawberries this year if I can keep the birds off of them. I didn't plant the variety that I usually do but rather more of the things that I enjoy most.

candy corn
okra
cucumber.....two types
tomato....20 plants various
pepper....24 plants various
8 zucchini
8 straight neck squash
rattle snake pole beans 
cantelope

I'm sure that I will add some things in nooks and crannies.


----------



## david w.

35 Whelen said:


> There is still plenty of time to replant okra, just plant seeds outdoors in the garden, no need to plant indoors.  Soak the seeds in water for a few hours before planting, helps to soften them up so they will come up better.



Yeah,Im going to redo them today.Thanks


----------



## vcd1363

The birds were tearing up my blue berries and strawberries until I put some of that plastic netting on them. Seems to work very well. Only drawback was I keep catching snakes in them.


----------



## abrannon

Garden area is 30'x40'

Okra
Tender Crisp Bush Beans
Italian Pole beans
Golden Zucchini
Yellow straight neck squash
Zucchini 
Bell Pepper
Hot banana pepper
Hot Bell Pepper
Cantaloupe 3 varieties
Potatoes
Carrots 
Cucumbers
Leaf lettuce
Tomatoes

When the lettuce is gone, I will put in another row of beans or squash not sure which yet.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Here is mine:

Pole beans (two types)
Bush beans
Egg Plant
Tomatoes (about five types)
Squash
Zucchini
cucumbers (two types)
Broccoli
Bell peppers (two types)
Banana Peppers
Beets
Carrots didn't make it.


----------



## snuffy

Where did all the rain go they said we were going to get?
I planted bell peppers, cucumbers and put out fertilizer yesterday expecting the rain.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

They say it is still coming.  I guess they were a day off.


----------



## R G

I may have planted some things too early but it is done.  The soil tempature has been up and down all month.  I started planting on the first Monday in  April and every Monday after.  I planted:

Honey Select Hybrid corn
Gena Beans
Colored Lima Beans
Clemson Spineless Okra
Eureka Hybrid Cucumbers
Yellow Straightneck Squash
Fordhook Zucchini
Black Beauty Eggplant
Zipper Cream Peas
Pinkeye Purple Hull Peas
Big Beef Tomatos
Beefsteak Tomatos
Golaith Tomatos
Mountain Spring Tomatos

I heard the other day that there are more people planting gardens this year than those that had victory gardens in WWII.

I pray that everyone has a good crop and are able to feed those they need to.


----------



## garnede

I added some more sweet potatoes, bell peppers, rhubarb, catnip, jelly mellon, eggplant.  I also forgot black berry and raspberry.


----------



## jimineez

tomatos
bell peppers
jalapenos
cucumber
squash
zucchini
watermelon
eggplant
butternut squash
onion 
carrots

I'm sure it won't all work, but I'm learning!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

garnede said:


> I added some more sweet potatoes, bell peppers, rhubarb, catnip, jelly mellon, eggplant.  I also forgot black berry and raspberry.




I thought Rhubarb would not grow in GA, not cold enough.  I tried it one year and it died.  I was told it had to have a good freeze every year for it to live.


----------



## 35 Whelen

*More pictures of my garden*

Planted tomatoes and marigolds together, broccoli is forming heads, ready to pick soon.


----------



## snuffy

35 Whelen
That is a great looking garden.
Whish mine was a neat.
Anyone else got pictures?


----------



## garnede

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I thought Rhubarb would not grow in GA, not cold enough.  I tried it one year and it died.  I was told it had to have a good freeze every year for it to live.



I'll find out.  If it does not get cold enough, I'll water it with ice water for a few weeks.


----------



## garnede

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg293/garnede/Garden 2011/IMG_0469.jpg


----------



## 35 Whelen

snuffy said:


> 35 Whelen
> That is a great looking garden.
> Whish mine was a neat.
> Anyone else got pictures?



Thanks!  I hope everyone has a productive garden this year and many more people start gardening and enjoying the rewards and benefits!


----------



## Fletch_W

4 Better Boy Tomatoes
8 Cayenne 
4 Jalapeno
1 Red Bell
1 Habanero
1 Cilantro
1 Rosemary
1 German Thyme
1 Greek Oregano

32 feet of Purple Hull Pinkeyes
A box of beets

















Purple Hull Pinkeye Peas- about 10% germination, I just replanted a bunch today, hopefully they'll do better. 














An experiment with beets, I'll know in two weeks if my experiment worked. That's all I can say right now.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

garnede said:


> I'll find out.  If it does not get cold enough, I'll water it with ice water for a few weeks.




I've grown rhubarb.  It will survive and come back, but the stalks come up green, and are pretty much inedible.  It needs serious cold to develop  the typical red stalks and flavor.


----------



## jeg

My third year doing a garden

crowder peas
butter beans
carrots
okra
2 types of maters - 18 plants, never can get as many as I want 
cucumbers
yellow squash
jalapenos
bell
cantalope
3 or 4 herbs for wife

still need to get some hot cheyenne and serrano


----------



## snuffy

jeg said:


> My third year doing a garden
> 
> crowder peas
> butter beans
> carrots
> okra
> 2 types of maters - 18 plants, never can get as many as I want
> cucumbers
> yellow squash
> jalapenos
> bell
> cantalope
> 3 or 4 herbs for wife
> 
> still need to get some hot cheyenne and serrano



If you want HOT cayenne don’t buy Bonne Brand plants. They will not get hot until they are almost red. I have some planted from seed that are not ready to transplant yet. Just trying to get some hot cayenne for pepper sauce.


----------



## snuffy

My corn is up about two inches. Do ya’ll think it is too soon to side with ammonia nitrate?


----------



## Core Lokt

snuffy said:


> My corn is up about two inches. Do ya’ll think it is too soon to side with ammonia nitrate?



I wait until mine is about 4-6" before using AN the first time.



what is everyone using for insects?


----------



## snuffy

Thanks Core Lokt I will wait awhile.
I have something eating my butter beans. I am going to use some Seven Dust on them today. I still have some of the 10% stuff.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I put in 7 rows of candy corn this morning. I sure hope it makes. I'll side dress mine about 18 inches.


----------



## snuffy

Hooty Hoot said:


> I put in 7 rows of candy corn this morning. I sure hope it makes. I'll side dress mine about 18 inches.



I'm sure it will.


----------



## bnew17

Core Lokt said:


> I wait until mine is about 4-6" before using AN the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> what is everyone using for insects?




what about  34-0-0 ?


----------



## Twenty five ought six

bnew17 said:


> what about  34-0-0 ?



If you want it to "pop" run down some nitrate of soda, which will not acidify your soil (actually helps sweeten it), will not burn the plants like AN because it is not as "hot" and is a natural, mined product.

A good feed and seed should have it.


----------



## 35 Whelen

For most insects I use liquid rotenone/pyrethrins concentrate.  Mix one tablespoon per gallon of water, 1/4 teaspoon liquid dish soap, spray on and under leaves.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Just got done planting 4 rows of tomatoes. Taking a break to cool down before I go back out and plant the rest. This year we're doing:

Rutgers tomatoes
Better boy tomatoes
Black prince tomatoes
Beefmaster tomatoes
Tumbling Tom tomatoes
zucchini
crookneck squash
cucumbers
okra
watermelons
sweet corn
sweet peppers
purple hull peas


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

My garden took a little bit of a pounding last night, but it looks like it will come back OK. 

Had trouble with my pole beans not wanting to climb on my rope I put put up.  So I changed from horizontal small diameter rope, to yarn placed verticlally.   Works much better.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I have retired my wire cones to pepper duty as I rate them as worthless for tomatoes. I priced some reinforcement wire for $107. That is about $15 per tomato cage. That is not going to work either. Does anyone have any good ideas besides staking?


----------



## snuffy

I haven’t seen my garden in the daylight yet. Hope it is ok. We dodged a bullet last night. Lots of destruction close by.

Hooty the ones I use are made from hog wire. I have been using them for years. My dad made them and used them for years before I got them.


----------



## Core Lokt

I use "weld wire", it has 2"x4" sections and is 4' tall  instead of 6"x6" sections like field fience. The onls I have now I've been using for 5 yrs.


----------



## snuffy

We always used the 6 X 6 wire because we could get our hands thru it to pick the lower tomatos. You do have to pull the plants into the cages often. I also keep some twine around to tie up the limbs I think I might break if I try and get them back inside the cages.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I've been looking for some field fence or some hog wire. Havn't found any. I think I will check Tractor supply.


----------



## garnede

I use bamboo that I got free off of craigslist as stakes.  The ones 1-2" work well.  If I were using cages I would think 4" hog wire 6' tall would be a minimum and 6" cattle panels would be better.  It may cost $15 per cage, but you will never replace another cage.

If you know any farmers that are planning to remove/replace hog wire, ask for some.  They will often give it away.  


I had 3 tomato plants blown over by the storm last night.  Since I already had the stakes in the ground I tied them up this morning.


----------



## snuffy

Hooty Hoot said:


> I've been looking for some field fence or some hog wire. Havn't found any. I think I will check Tractor supply.



I am sure Home Depot or Lowes would have it.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

snuffy said:


> I am sure Home Depot or Lowes would have it.



I already checked. They both have the 2"x4" wire fence. I am looking for 4x4 or 6x6 and I would like to find 60" or 72 would be even better. I use to build houses and have thrown away enough welded wire to furnish all of us cages.


----------



## snuffy

Hooty Hoot said:


> I already checked. They both have the 2"x4" wire fence. I am looking for 4x4 or 6x6 and I would like to find 60" or 72 would be even better. I use to build houses and have thrown away enough welded wire to furnish all of us cages.



I will keep my eyes open around here for some.


----------



## 35 Whelen

*More pictures*

Thought I would post some more pictures of my garden and the first harvest of broccoli this year.


----------



## snuffy

35  Garden looks great. I think it is the neatest cleanest one I have ever seen.


----------



## Da Possum

snuffy said:


> 35  Garden looks great. I think it is the neatest cleanest one I have ever seen.



I agree; that looks great!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Hooty Hoot said:


> I already checked. They both have the 2"x4" wire fence. I am looking for 4x4 or 6x6 and I would like to find 60" or 72 would be even better. I use to build houses and have thrown away enough welded wire to furnish all of us cages.



Check in the building dept for concrete reinforment sheets!


----------



## shakey gizzard

35 Whelen said:


> Thought I would post some more pictures of my garden and the first harvest of broccoli this year.



Thats some happy broccoli. I dont see a single bug bite in the leaves either!


----------



## fishfryer

Hooty Hoot said:


> I already checked. They both have the 2"x4" wire fence. I am looking for 4x4 or 6x6 and I would like to find 60" or 72 would be even better. I use to build houses and have thrown away enough welded wire to furnish all of us cages.



Concrete reinforcement wire,6 inch square openings,5 feet high,makes great tomato/vegetable cages.Use 12 squares,leave long wires on one side,bend back on itself.Get one steel "T" post for each cage,use 1 piece of safety wire to fasten cage to post.At the end of season untwist the wire,one twist back on cage,pull cage over plants,clean plant material off cage,store cage,wiggle post until loose,pull up post,store post.Mow, and cut up garden.Wait for next year.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

fishfryer said:


> Concrete reinforcement wire,6 inch square openings,5 feet high,makes great tomato/vegetable cages.Use 12 squares,leave long wires on one side,bend back on itself.Get one steel "T" post for each cage,use 1 piece of safety wire to fasten cage to post.At the end of season untwist the wire,one twist back on cage,pull cage over plants,clean plant material off cage,store cage,wiggle post until loose,pull up post,store post.Mow, and cut up garden.Wait for next year.



I'll agree. Reinforcement wire makes great cages, especially when you can get the wire for nothing. Concrete wire is now $107 for 50 ft. At 7 ft. per cage, that comes to about $15.30 per cage. To much for me,especially when I need about 20. I enjoy my garden and I enjoy the freshness of what I get out of it. I also appreciate good value and $300 in tomato cages just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## fishfryer

Hooty Hoot said:


> I'll agree. Reinforcement wire makes great cages, especially when you can get the wire for nothing. Concrete wire is now $107 for 50 ft. At 7 ft. per cage, that comes to about $15.30 per cage. To much for me,especially when I need about 20. I enjoy my garden and I enjoy the freshness of what I get out of it. I also appreciate good value and $300 in tomato cages just ain't gonna happen.



I agree completely,I was given small pieces of that wire over the years,and finally broke down and bought a new roll once.My price on that new roll was about 50 dollars,I put my cages under a shelter in the off season,I expect the ones I've got, to see me out.If you ever run over one with a tractor mounted rotary mower,you won't ever leave one in the high grass again.


----------



## Core Lokt

You can always cut out every other wire or more and make the square holes bigger using the 2x4" wire. Just a thought if the price on a roll is right.


----------



## pine nut

I just got through tilling yesterday and got it planted today I feel so behind.  Yall have some great looking gardens goin on!


----------



## shakey gizzard

pine nut said:


> I just got through tilling yesterday and got it planted today I feel so behind.  Yall have some great looking gardens goin on!



I still have 40% of my garden space avaliable. Plant every 2 to 3 weeks to combat disease!


----------



## HuntNC

Core Lokt said:


> You can always cut out every other wire or more and make the square holes bigger using the 2x4" wire. Just a thought if the price on a roll is right.



that's exactly how i do mine...


----------



## garnede

shakey gizzard said:


> I still have 40% of my garden space avaliable. Plant every 2 to 3 weeks to combat disease!



This also spreads out the harvest, so it is in more manageable quantities to eat or put up.


----------



## NCHillbilly

pine nut said:


> I just got through tilling yesterday and got it planted today I feel so behind.  Yall have some great looking gardens goin on!



You'll be fine. Heck, it'll still be a couple weeks here before I'll take a chance on planting maters, peppers, squash and stuff. It was 36* here this morning, they're calling for down about 32* Wednesday night, could be a hard frost or freeze. I've got lettuce, spinach, and onions about ready to start picking, though. Just planted my taters last weekend. I would have liked to have got them in a couple weeks earlier, but the ground was just too muddy to work. 

Y'all got some fine looking gardens going. For the maters, I just do like the commercial growers around here, drive up a big wooden or bamboo stake and tie the plant to it. I stake my pepper plants too nowadays after having so many of them blown over by storms over the years when they're heavy with peppers.


----------



## ditchdoc24

Just got done planting Silver Queen corn and purple hull peas. I put in 2 rows of purple hulls and 3 rows of corn. I'll put in 3 rows of okra tomorrow and I'm already contemplating tilling up some more ground. I still have raspberry bushes and rhubarb to plant also.


----------



## snuffy

NCHillbilly
I stake my  peppers also.

Ditchdoc
I put Round Up on another small spot yesterday myself.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Well............the strawberry's' are finally coming in. I am getting about a pint a day. That is not alot but they are ahead of my consumption and they havn't peaked yet. I planted Quinalts last year and they are suppose to bear all season. We'll see.


----------



## fishfryer

Scrawberries,Yum,Yum.I don't remember ever hearing someone say, they didn't like strawberries.I think strawberry icecream,might be better than peach.


----------



## mlandrum

Already eatin Squash, Onions and Carrots---Tomatoes, cucumbers,Peas, and Beans are next


----------



## fishfryer

Preacher,what are you gonna do when those rabbits start eating up that pretty garden?Will it be blueberries against cottontails?


----------



## bnew17

The deer have wiped out at least half of my peas. Does anybody know of any good ways to keep them away besides a .22. Which is my next option. I put out some "Liquid Fence deer and rabbit deterrent" and they deer came in the same day i put it out so it obviously doesnt work.


----------



## snuffy

bnew17 said:


> The deer have wiped out at least half of my peas. Does anybody know of any good ways to keep them away besides a .22. Which is my next option. I put out some "Liquid Fence deer and rabbit deterrent" and they deer came in the same day i put it out so it obviously doesnt work.



I have a weather radio in mine that I turn on at night. It has worked so far.


----------



## Wild Turkey

chicken wire for the bunnies. an old sweaty baseball hat for the deer. Add a new stinky hat every week or so until the plants get big.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

How about an old sweaty sock to keep the deer out?


----------



## bnew17

Fishin & Hunting said:


> How about an old sweaty sock to keep the deer out?



I tried old sweaty clothes, bags in the wind, scarecrow, milorganite all last year. The deer get used to it and after a few days it doesnt bother them.


----------



## Misfit Toy

Find you a hair dresser and get all the hair clippings, spread around outside of garden, they wont touch it.


----------



## Da Possum

snuffy said:


> I have a weather radio in mine that I turn on at night. It has worked so far.



That's a great idea!!


----------



## Core Lokt

I sprinkle milorganite around the paremitor of my garden and the deer won't cross that line! I have to reapply about every 4 weeks but it keeps them out.


----------



## david w.

Heres my corn.Its my first year...


----------



## Vernon Holt

David: An old trick to keep your corn from wind-throwing is to pull four or five inches of dirt up around each stalk.

If you do not have a mould board plow for throwing up a bed, you can do it with a hoe.  This should be done when your corn reaches 12 in height.


----------



## pine nut

Are you staking your corn? Oh my aching back!  Hoe the dirt up to the base of the corn and it will get secondary roots to help keep it from blowing over.  Makes better too. Also sucker it and just leave one stalk when planted that close.  Suckers come from the main stalk at the bottom.  I just pull them off.


----------



## pine nut

Vernon beat me typing!


----------



## mlandrum

17-----Invite the neighbors Kids to come over each night and camp out   You know that's the reason they have NIGHT VISION SCOPES


----------



## david w.

Vernon Holt said:


> David: An old trick to keep your corn from wind-throwing is to pull four or five inches of dirt up around each stalk.
> 
> If you do not have a mould board plow for throwing up a bed, you can do it with a hoe.  This should be done when your corn reaches 12 in height.



Thanks,I will do that.I had to put the sticks there to keep the wind from blowing them down.I will do that in the morning..


----------



## david w.

pine nut said:


> Are you staking your corn? Oh my aching back!  Hoe the dirt up to the base of the corn and it will get secondary roots to help keep it from blowing over.  Makes better too. Also sucker it and just leave one stalk when planted that close.  Suckers come from the main stalk at the bottom.  I just pull them off.



Okay thanks.Mine has alot of those suckers..


----------



## garnede

Potatoes





Tomatoes




growing tomato




corn and beans




Sweet Peas




Basil


----------



## snuffy

I put 34-0-0 on my corn and okra last night before the rain. Do ya’ll use this on anything else?
I also put 10-10-10 on the rest of my stuff.


----------



## Core Lokt

here are some early pics of mine. I'll post some new ones now that most eveything is up. garden is 50'x125'


----------



## R G

*Pictures*

Everyones gardens look great, much better than mine but here are pictures anyway.  The only things doing really well are my maters, the rye is still coming up in the rest of the garden.  Every thing I planted so far is coming up except eggplant.


----------



## mlandrum

*Preacher Apoogizes to bnew17!!!!*

17 ,I apologize for the statement I made about the Deer eating your Peas, ment it for fun, Well, this morning The BOO-DOGS woke me up at 4:00 barking like crazy, I stumbled to the  door just in time to see 2-DEER heading to my Garden, first thing I thought about was me poking fun at your deer problem  Well Today I'm buying a RADIO and putting it on ROCK and ROLL all night in the Garden Happy Gardening


----------



## NCHillbilly

It was 31* here this morning with heavy frost. Maybe I'll get to plant maters and peppers one of these days.


----------



## Canuck5

Everybody's gardens are looking great!!  Thought I would add pics of our little "community garden".  We're having a terrible rabbit problem this year!  LOL


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Well.............I never thought I would say this but I am already tired of strawberry's. What started out as a half pint per day, is now half a gallon. Havn't been picking but a week.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Down to 36.5 degrees here this morning in Jackson, GA.


----------



## HuntNC

here in lincolnton, nc... 36 this morning too... man i thought it was may not march...didn't get to check the garden to see how it is...


----------



## toyota4x4h

This is my second year gardening. I started last spring wich was my first spiring in my new house. Im 26..not as experienced as some on here I can see with the nicely laid out gardens lol. My two locations are small since I only have a 2 acre lot but they get me enough to eat. This year I have...

6 tomatoe plants
6 pepper plants (dont remember the kind my sister got those)
sweet corn
radishes
carrots
lettuce
onions
zuccini and yellow squash
cucumbers
bush beans (sisters idea as well)
okra
watermelon (this is an experiment haha)
potatoes
and 3 strawberry plants

got lots of work ahead but its fun!!


----------



## garnede

toyota4x4h said:


> This is my second year gardening. I started last spring wich was my first spiring in my new house. Im 26..not as experienced as some on here I can see with the nicely laid out gardens lol. My two locations are small since I only have a 2 acre lot but they get me enough to eat. This year I have...
> 
> 6 tomatoe plants
> 6 pepper plants (dont remember the kind my sister got those)
> sweet corn
> radishes
> carrots
> lettuce
> onions
> zuccini and yellow squash
> cucumbers
> bush beans (sisters idea as well)
> okra
> watermelon (this is an experiment haha)
> potatoes
> and 3 strawberry plants
> 
> got lots of work ahead but its fun!!



Only 2 acres!  I have a .25 acre lot.  I wish I had 2 acres then I would be planting a few dozen more fruit trees,  some pecan and hickory, mulberry, elderberry, cherry, etc...

I already have a dozen fruit trees and several berry bushes.  My garden, not counting what i have snuck into ornamental beds, is only 1000 sqft.


----------



## mlandrum

snuffy said:


> I have a weather radio in mine that I turn on at night. It has worked so far.



SNUFFY YOU DA MAN---Had a deer Problem and tried the Radio and a Light and turned it to a SPANISH Rock Station real loud the deer are GONE but last night I heard a RUCKUS in the Garden and looked out the door and there was a Groupe of LATINOs dancing on top of a HAT?????????  Thanks for the Tip


----------



## snuffy

mlandrum said:


> SNUFFY YOU DA MAN---Had a deer Problem and tried the Radio and a Light and turned it to a SPANISH Rock Station real loud the deer are GONE but last night I heard a RUCKUS in the Garden and looked out the door and there was a Groupe of LATINOs dancing on top of a HAT?????????  Thanks for the Tip[/QUOTE
> 
> Glad it worked for you. Try changing the channel for the other problem.


----------



## bnew17

all my peas look like they may be infected with something. not real sure how to describe it other than what it looks like when you vacuum seal something. The leaves look drawn up if that makes sense? Havent seen any bugs , but they are still growing.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

I have been working on trying to get more sun to my garden spot.  Cut down some trees, took some limbs down, and tried to remove some vines.  One old gum tree across the creek has a bunch of vines on it.  Made sure the vines were not poison ivy.  After getting full into it I realized that there were two types of vines on the trees.  The other was poison ivy.  

Thank gosh it doesn't bother me like most.  But yes I did get some on my arms.


----------



## mlandrum

snuffy said:


> mlandrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNUFFY YOU DA MAN---Had a deer Problem and tried the Radio and a Light and turned it to a SPANISH Rock Station real loud the deer are GONE but last night I heard a RUCKUS in the Garden and looked out the door and there was a Groupe of LATINOs dancing on top of a HAT?????????  Thanks for the Tip[/QUOTE
> 
> Glad it worked for you. Try changing the channel for the other problem. [/QU
> 
> Think L'll Change it to Some "BLUES"music, that way my BOO-DOGS can Sing along!!!!1
Click to expand...


----------



## snuffy

mlandrum said:


> snuffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlandrum said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNUFFY YOU DA MAN---Had a deer Problem and tried the Radio and a Light and turned it to a SPANISH Rock Station real loud the deer are GONE but last night I heard a RUCKUS in the Garden and looked out the door and there was a Groupe of LATINOs dancing on top of a HAT?????????  Thanks for the Tip[/QUOTE
> 
> Glad it worked for you. Try changing the channel for the other problem. [/QU
> 
> Think L'll Change it to Some "BLUES"music, that way my BOO-DOGS can Sing along!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again you could get them to do some weeding while they are there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## NCHillbilly

We're finally getting into some warmer weather here after three mornings of frost and freezing last week. I'm putting in some tender stuff today-red and yellow bell peppers, poblanos/anchos, serranos, jalapenos, cayenne, scotch bonnet habaneros, Thai hot bird chilis, (I like peppers  ) Arkansas Traveler, family heirloom Roma, Fourth of July, and Green Zebra tomatoes, zucchini, cucumbers. Pulled my first mess of green onions, been getting plenty of lettuce and spinach, taters are up and growing good.


----------



## fishfryer

NCHillbilly said:


> We're finally getting into some warmer weather here after three mornings of frost and freezing last week. I'm putting in some tender stuff today-red and yellow bell peppers, poblanos/anchos, serranos, jalapenos, cayenne, scotch bonnet habaneros, Thai hot bird chilis, (I like peppers  ) Arkansas Traveler, family heirloom Roma, Fourth of July, and Green Zebra tomatoes, zucchini, cucumbers. Pulled my first mess of green onions, been getting plenty of lettuce and spinach, taters are up and growing good.


NCHillbilly,that all sounds great!Have you tried buht jolokia/ghost peppers?Are you going to try them?I'm a little skeered of their reputation,no need to punish yourself,I guess.That Arkansas Traveler is one fine tomato.I have wilt virus problems here,my Brandywine plants have already started getting a brown leaf burn,there are tomatoes on them as big as plums.About my best bet except small tomatoes,are Better Boys,they usually deliver.


----------



## Vernon Holt

bnew17 said:


> all my peas look like they may be infected with something. not real sure how to describe it other than what it looks like when you vacuum seal something. _*The leaves look drawn up if that makes sense? Havent seen any bugs*_ , but they are still growing.


 
b: Sounds like you have aphids in your peas.

Aphids like peas. Leaves crinkle up when infested with the creatures. You normally will not see them unless you know what to look for. Most of them are green, the same color of the stems. They are small and hardly noticeable.

Take a hand lens and you will see them.

Spray them with Insecticidal Soap, a harmless pesticide. May take more than one treatment


----------



## NCHillbilly

fishfryer said:


> NCHillbilly,that all sounds great!Have you tried buht jolokia/ghost peppers?Are you going to try them?I'm a little skeered of their reputation,no need to punish yourself,I guess.That Arkansas Traveler is one fine tomato.I have wilt virus problems here,my Brandywine plants have already started getting a brown leaf burn,there are tomatoes on them as big as plums.About my best bet except small tomatoes,are Better Boys,they usually deliver.



I love hot peppers, but those Bhut Jalokias just seem too insanely hot to be of much practical use. I'd try one, though-might regret it later.  I usually grow a bunch of the heirloom maters, grew about a dozen different kinds last year, and the Travelers and Green Zebras were about the all-around best of the bunch. Actually didn't have any problems with blight or wilt the last few years with my heirlooms, vines head-high and healthy. I always keep the bottom limbs/leaves pruned up and rotate them to a different bed every year.


----------



## toyota4x4h

So when do you guys start thinning out your crops after theyve grown alittle? Ive thinned most of my squash hills, like I always do, but this year ive planted radishes and carrots and was wondering when I need to start thinning my rows out. There about 2 maybe 2 1/2 inches tall now if that. Thanks!


----------



## bnew17

Vernon Holt said:


> b: Sounds like you have aphids in your peas.
> 
> Aphids like peas. Leaves crinkle up when infested with the creatures. You normally will not see them unless you know what to look for. Most of them are green, the same color of the stems. They are small and hardly noticeable.
> 
> Take a hand lens and you will see them.
> 
> Spray them with Insecticidal Soap, a harmless pesticide. May take more than one treatment



Will the Hi Yield, Garden Pet and Livestock stuff work? Thats what i have at the house.  Permethrin is the active ingredient. 

I will inspect them a little closer when i get home and try and get a picture to show. 

Thanks for your information.


----------



## snuffy

toyota4x4h said:


> So when do you guys start thinning out your crops after theyve grown alittle? Ive thinned most of my squash hills, like I always do, but this year ive planted radishes and carrots and was wondering when I need to start thinning my rows out. There about 2 maybe 2 1/2 inches tall now if that. Thanks!



I have never planted carrots or redishes but am sure some of these guys can help ya.


----------



## snuffy

Guys ya’ll be careful in this heat. I was doing some weeding yesterday afternoon and almost over did it. I knew I was getting hot but only had a couple more rows to go. Good cold shower and a bunch of fluids got me back feeling better.


----------



## Vernon Holt

b:  I am not familiar with your product.  Read the label carefully and see if it is recommended for Aphids.  If so, give it a whorl since you have it on hand.

Aphids are a greater problem during the mild weather of spring and early summer.  Next year hold the peas until late June or July and the hot weather will help you control the Aphids.  Peas is one of the few crops that thrive on hot weather.  They even stand drought reasonably well.

You should develop the habit of always being on bug patroll anytime you are in the garden.  This way you can detect a problem before it get to be a full blown disaster.

For example, Aphids can be dealt with if you detect them early.  They reproduce rapidly.  Once they become very numerous, they can be difficult to control.


----------



## Vernon Holt

Snuf: I know of no absolute rule of thumb as to when to thin, but I can tell you that the earlier you thin the less root damage you will do to the crop plants that you will be leaving.

Sounds like you need to be thinning as soon as you can get the wife out there and get her started.


----------



## kasey

On the topic of thinning.  I planted some bush butter beans from seed.  I put 2 seeds about every foot and almost all came up.  In the places where I have two plants just inches apart would you pull one?


----------



## Luke0927

I've got

Sliver Queen
Sweet Yellow
Blue Lake GB's
1/2 Runners
Brown Crowder
Straight Neck squash
Zuch's
Okra
Crimson Red Watermelon
Black Diamond Watermelon
Old timey yellow watermelon seeds my grandpa pulled out of a mason jar!
Cantalope
Black Krim Tomato (got to get some others too)
Red Bell Pepper
Green Bell Pepper
Jalapeno
Sunflowers

Here's where it went...(yeah yeah rows a little crooked on the first one! I'm a learn')


----------



## garnede

For the radishes and carrots I wouldn't thin them unless they are closer than 1".  If they are then pull the ones that look the least vigorous.  The tops of radishes can be sauteed like spinach.  Wash them then heat some oil in a pan, add a little sliced garlic.  Once you start to smell the garlic add the radish tops and stir till they wilt.  Remove from the heat and serve.


----------



## bnew17

Vernon Holt said:


> b:  I am not familiar with your product.  Read the label carefully and see if it is recommended for Aphids.  If so, give it a whorl since you have it on hand.
> 
> Aphids are a greater problem during the mild weather of spring and early summer.  Next year hold the peas until late June or July and the hot weather will help you control the Aphids.  Peas is one of the few crops that thrive on hot weather.  They even stand drought reasonably well.
> 
> You should develop the habit of always being on bug patroll anytime you are in the garden.  This way you can detect a problem before it get to be a full blown disaster.
> 
> For example, Aphids can be dealt with if you detect them early.  They reproduce rapidly.  Once they become very numerous, they can be difficult to control.



Could not find anything for peas specifically unless they are under the category leafy vegetables? It does say it targets aphids for a number of garden vegetables. Here is a link to the label. 

http://www.fertilome.com/ProductFil...ivestock Insect Control Approved 03-03-10.pdf


----------



## toyota4x4h

garnede said:


> For the radishes and carrots I wouldn't thin them unless they are closer than 1".  If they are then pull the ones that look the least vigorous.  The tops of radishes can be sauteed like spinach.  Wash them then heat some oil in a pan, add a little sliced garlic.  Once you start to smell the garlic add the radish tops and stir till they wilt.  Remove from the heat and serve.



Hmmm didnt know that about the tops! Thanks! I got some bunched up lol so thats what ill be doing this evening after work!


----------



## Core Lokt

Here are some more recent pictures. Eveything is doing well except the okra, it's all up but growing really slow. These are cell pics so they're not the best.


----------



## fishfryer

kasey said:


> On the topic of thinning.  I planted some bush butter beans from seed.  I put 2 seeds about every foot and almost all came up.  In the places where I have two plants just inches apart would you pull one?



No sir.


----------



## bnew17

here are the peas i was talking about. All of my peas look like this. My butter beans dont and they are sandwiched between my peas? any idea whats causing the leaves to crinkle like this? aphids still?


----------



## Vernon Holt

bnew17 said:


> _*Could not find anything for peas specifically unless they are under the category leafy vegetables? It does say it targets aphids for a number of garden vegetables*_.
> 
> Leafy veggies are ones whose leaves are consumed, as in spinach, & turnip greens.
> 
> Permethrin should be safe for use on peas.  I have never used it.
> 
> Insecticidal Soap is the generally recommended treatment for aphids.
> 
> One can make a homemade version of insecticidal soap which could save you a few bucks.  Mix 1 tablespoon of liquid soap per quart of water and spray.  It is a contact spray, so must be sprayed directly on the critters.
> 
> Note: The recipe calls for "liquid soap".  Be reminded that laundry and/or dish detergent is not soap.  You can go by a health food store and ask for Dr. Bonners pure Castile liquid soap.  It works.
> 
> For one to be into gardening, as you seem to be, you would do well to look to the future by planting several Cayenne Pepper plants this year as a view toward next spring.  Save at least a peck of the red mature hot pepper, dry it in the sun, and store it to be made into pepper spray next spring.
> 
> Chop the dried peppers into fine pieces, place the chopped peppers in a sauce pan, cover with water, and simmer on medium heat for an hour.  Let cool then strain the solids out of the mixture and store the liquid to be used as spray against soft bodied pests such as aphids.  This mixture can be diluted somewhat before you utilize as spray.  You could test the heat in your mix by touching a bit to your tongue.  If it bites you are in business.
> 
> You can use this same mix against an unruly neighbor or even a black bear in event you are attacked.


----------



## Vernon Holt

kasey said:


> On the topic of thinning. I planted some bush butter beans from seed. I put 2 seeds about every foot and almost all came up. In the places where I have two plants just inches apart* would you pull one*?


 

Two plants in the same hill will produce the same volume of beans as one vigorous plant per hill.

Nothing gained by thinning.  If you had three or four plants per hill, you would gain by thinning.


----------



## Vernon Holt

b:  I would say that this is aphid damage.  This damage was not done after the leaves were mature, but rather was done when the feaves were in the bud stage and before they unfurled.

Aphid almost always suck the juices from the tenderest part of the plant.  This is usually at the tip of the newest growth, which is always at the terminal shoot of every branch.

If you are doing "insect patrol", you need not inspect the underside of mature leaves, but always examine carefully the terminal growth on the uppermost limbs.

PS: If I were photographing my garden, I would always make sure the background was clear by first pulling all of the Sicklepod!!


----------



## bnew17

Vernon Holt said:


> b:  I would say that this is aphid damage.  This damage was not done after the leaves were mature, but rather was done when the feaves were in the bud stage and before they unfurled.
> 
> Aphid almost always suck the juices from the tenderest part of the plant.  This is usually at the tip of the newest growth, which is always at the terminal shoot of every branch.
> 
> If you are doing "insect patrol", you need not inspect the underside of mature leaves, but always examine carefully the terminal growth on the uppermost limbs.
> 
> PS: If I were photographing my garden, I would always make sure the background was clear by first pulling all of the Sicklepod!!



Thanks for the info Vernon. Yes i feel ashamed to post a picture with all those weeds, but i have been so busy building a fence in the back yard i have not had much time to weed. I will take care of many of the weeds this weekend with my tiller. 

Will another application of the soap spray or permethrin benefit or am i SOL with these peas? They are continuing to grow but the leaves are not getting any better.


----------



## Vernon Holt

No, no.  Don't give up on your peas.  As new leaves develop, they should be sound, assuming that you deal with the basic problem.

Just kidding about the Sicklepod.


----------



## garnede

bnew17 said:


> Will another application of the soap spray or permethrin benefit or am i SOL with these peas? They are continuing to grow but the leaves are not getting any better.



Those leaves are damaged, but the plants are fine.  A leaf can not recover, but the plant can.  It will grow new leaves and produce a more nutritious final product after being attacked.  The plants use enzymes and antioxidants to fight insects, so ones that fight and win against them will produce fruit that is better for you.


----------



## david w.

Vernon,I went ahead and mounded my corn.I will take some pics soon and show them to you.


----------



## david w.

Here's what they look like now..The line is longer than it looks...


----------



## Vernon Holt

Looking good.  Just a thought, you will always get better polination of your corn if you will plant blocks of at least four rows.  Six rows will even work better.

When polination is poor you will have ears that will not be completely filled out.  This stems from simply not having sufficient pollen produced from so few tasseling stalks.


----------



## david w.

Vernon Holt said:


> Looking good.  Just a thought, you will always get better polination of your corn if you will plant blocks of at least four rows.  Six rows will even work better.
> 
> When polination is poor you will have ears that will not be completely filled out.  This stems from simply not having sufficient pollen produced from so few tasseling stalks.



Thanks,Will do.


----------



## mlandrum

Snuff, the radio is Playing , the Neighbors are Dancing, and the DEER are " SCEEERRREEDD!!!!!!!


----------



## snuffy

mlandrum said:


> Snuff, the radio is Playing , the Neighbors are Dancing, and the DEER are " SCEEERRREEDD!!!!!!!



Glad to hear it and I know you are glad to say it.


----------



## mlandrum

Snuffy, look at my NEW Thread, Just dug my Tators with the Rock and Role Oldies!!!!!!


----------



## Lane_H

I planted a few rows of Indian corn just to see how it would turn out


----------



## snuffy

mlandrum said:


> Snuffy, look at my NEW Thread, Just dug my Tators with the Rock and Role Oldies!!!!!!



Love me some old timey rock and roll
And fresh dug taters.


----------



## mlandrum

*Snuffy??????????*

Snuff, you wouldn't happen to be a VETERN would you


----------



## snuffy

mlandrum said:


> Snuff, you wouldn't happen to be a VETERN would you



Afraid not


----------



## mlandrum

Just wondered , you know with the CYCLE,LOOKS, Said You Give Out In The Sun,  just figgered you were one of the BROTHERS   Well got to feed the Chickens the Potato Tops------Later!!!!!


----------



## garnede

First squash of the season, I'm picking it small to stay ahead of it.  I think I'm going to be buried in squash soon.







I have several squash plants loaded like this one.






The tomatoes are fruiting and flowering heavily.  The tallest one in the back is close to 4'.






Tomato bunches, the big ones are larger than golf balls.






Kalrobi


----------



## toyota4x4h

So I was reading on here last week and one of yall posted about the Hooke n Crooke. I went on there site and watched the vids and was impressed. After I had watched em I emailed the link to my gf..well she surprised me yesterday with the Heron!! I used it yesterday evening..and let me tell ya, it works wonders! You hardly have to bend over and it really does what it advertises. Everyone on here should look into getting one!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Now what is a Hooke n Crooke?


----------



## toyota4x4h

Here ya go.. http://www.hookencrooke.com/ ..someone posted the link either in this thread or another thread on here last week im prety sure of it. Check there products out..and best thing, MADE IN THE USA!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Thanks Toy


----------



## ditchdoc24

toyota4x4h said:


> So I was reading on here last week and one of yall posted about the Hooke n Crooke. I went on there site and watched the vids and was impressed. After I had watched em I emailed the link to my gf..well she surprised me yesterday with the Heron!! I used it yesterday evening..and let me tell ya, it works wonders! You hardly have to bend over and it really does what it advertises. Everyone on here should look into getting one!



That was me. I've had mine for about 2 weeks now and love it. It's pretty much replaced all my other hoes.


----------



## toyota4x4h

ditchdoc24 said:


> That was me. I've had mine for about 2 weeks now and love it. It's pretty much replaced all my other hoes.



Im with you! It has replaced all my other tools! Its pretty awesome.


----------



## R G

I think this weather has my garden stunted.  The tempatures were in the 40s this morning again.  I have already had to replant my eggplant and these tempatures may make me have to do it again.


----------



## toyota4x4h

What about carrots? Mine seem to be stuck also..about half an inch high for the past 2 weeks. My radish on the other hand is about 3in high. Im new to most of this lol.


----------



## snuffy

My okra is sitting there like a bump on a log. As my dad would say.


----------



## Core Lokt

snuffy said:


> My okra is sitting there like a bump on a log. As my dad would say.




Mine too, about 3" tall.


----------



## garnede

When the heat comes on the okra will jump.  Mine has been 3" tall for 3 weeks.


----------



## mlandrum

Shoot!!!!! this weather even done SLOWED the EGG Production DOWN


----------



## bigbird1

Here is couple pics of mine so far this year. I think mine did a little better last year, but with the cooler weather I think it's doing okay.


----------



## buckrutt

Nice looking garden,love those row's.plenty of walking room.


----------



## R G

bigbird1 said:


> Here is couple pics of mine so far this year. I think mine did a little better last year, but with the cooler weather I think it's doing okay.
> 
> View attachment 602067
> 
> View attachment 602068



Recon so!


----------



## shakey gizzard

garnede said:


> When the heat comes on the okra will jump.  Mine has been 3" tall for 3 weeks.



Here it comes!


----------



## clairol

Newbie questions..
I have a cilantro plant- do I just pick the stems/leaves off whenever I want some or do I let it keep growing to a certain point?
I planted 1 cantelope plant.  Everything else in my garden spot is "blooming" - was I supposed to plant 2 so it could pollinate?


----------



## garnede

clairol said:


> Newbie questions..
> I have a cilantro plant- do I just pick the stems/leaves off whenever I want some or do I let it keep growing to a certain point?
> I planted 1 cantelope plant.  Everything else in my garden spot is "blooming" - was I supposed to plant 2 so it could pollinate?



Cilantro will be quick to bolt in this heat.  It likes our fall/spring weather.  You pick the leaves.  If it has a stem then it is already going to seed.  Don't try to stop it, the quality of the leaves will not get better.  Let it flower and save the seeds, or let them fall and sow themselves.  They don't like to be transplanted either.  That can make them bolt to seed.  Just pick the leaves as you need them, leaving a few behind.  

The cantaloupe will pollinate it's self, but it would do better with more than one plant.  The first blooms will be male, female flowers have a small fruit on the stem.  Bees get in the habit of visiting the male flowers ensuring a pollinator when the female start opening.


----------



## clairol

thanks garnede- you are always so helpful.  I will try and post pics of my garden spot tonight.  I'm having so much fun with the garden that I'm already planning to expand and do another planting for a fall harvest!


----------



## mlandrum

Bird 1----- Looks like ya'll had some ROUGH WIND on your Corn


----------



## bigbird1

mlandrum said:


> Bird 1----- Looks like ya'll had some ROUGH WIND on your Corn


 
Yea, we got a 15-20 steady west wind for a few days and was still blowing hard when I took the picture. Corn came through okay, but my beans are all on their sides.


----------



## mlandrum

bigbird1 said:


> Yea, we got a 15-20 steady west wind for a few days and was still blowing hard when I took the picture. Corn came through okay, but my beans are all on their sides.




Good Luck WID'IM!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

*Finally took some pictures of my garden*

My garden has two parts.  The first part I call the pot farm where I have my mater, peppers, and egg plant all in pots.  

The second part is what I call the back.  Here I have squash, beans, cucumbers, and zucks.


----------



## clairol

Here's my little garden spot.  I fertilized it this week, so hopefully it will take off soon.


----------



## mlandrum

Fishin & Hunting said:


> My garden has two parts.  The first part I call the pot farm where I have my mater, peppers, and egg plant all in pots.
> 
> The second part is what I call the back.  Here I have squash, beans, cucumbers, and zucks.



Fishin&Hunting---- Don't mean to be dum, but what are ZUCKS


----------



## Son

I have a small garden, all I can afford to fence to keep the deer out.

Mustard






Turnips, collards and strawberries





And the mustard again, grown





Black raspberries





Blueberries





Tomatoes, planted lots of those, they're producing now.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

mlandrum said:


> Fishin&Hunting---- Don't mean to be dum, but what are ZUCKS




zucchini


Sorry.


----------



## snuffy

Got a shock Sat. morning. Went outside to check the weather and had two horses eating my garden. Seems one of the posts at the gate had moved and the gate wasn’t closing as it should.
Didn’t do too much damage. Ate a few stalks of corn down to the ground. Ate the tops out of some stalks and trampled a few.
Could have been worst.


----------



## mlandrum

Fishin & Hunting said:


> zucchini
> 
> 
> Sorry.



Cool never heardim called that, but I got Plenty Too


----------



## mlandrum

snuffy said:


> Got a shock Sat. morning. Went outside to check the weather and had two horses eating my garden. Seems one of the posts at the gate had moved and the gate wasn’t closing as it should.
> Didn’t do too much damage. Ate a few stalks of corn down to the ground. Ate the tops out of some stalks and trampled a few.
> Could have been worst.



Snuffy didn't you have your RADIO on


----------



## snuffy

Don’t seem to work with horses. They come to the voices.
Anybody have any good horse recipes?


----------



## mlandrum

Ofcourse, just simply put an empty can of Alpo in the Garden and they'll get the hint


----------



## garnede

My squash and zucchini






Cucumbers






All of my tomatoes were grown from seed, but I am about to have my first ripe tomatoes!






http://wouldieatitagainfoodblog.blogspot.com/2011/05/garden-update-5-24-11-cucumbers.html


----------



## toyota4x4h

Yall must be located in south ga or something cause my plants are just now getting the flowers on them. Im up at the tennessee state line practically.


----------



## garnede

toyota4x4h said:


> Yall must be located in south ga or something cause my plants are just now getting the flowers on them. Im up at the tennessee state line practically.



Columbus, ga.  Just 20 miles north of us they are 2-4 weeks behind ours.  I started mine in a cold frame outside in mid February.  I haven't had a frost since late January!  But I didn't plant anything into the ground till the end of March, the 28th to be exact.  We rent and were thinking of moving so I held off.  It put me behind with my spring vegies, but the summer ones are doing great.


----------



## HuntNC

i'm about to get my first ripe mater as well... bring on the dukes....


----------



## garnede

My okra doubled in height over the last 6 days.  They love this heat, more than I do anyway.


----------



## 35 Whelen

I transplanted my tomato plants into the garden April 15th, they are blooming but no green tomatoes yet!  The cold spell we had slowed them down some but they are doing well now.  We need RAIN badly!


----------



## snuffy

I picked 4 cucumbers yesterday and should have a few squash first of next week.
We could use some rain also. I have been watering though.


----------



## Da Possum

snuffy said:


> I picked 4 cucumbers yesterday and should have a few squash first of next week.
> We could use some rain also. I have been watering though.



Hopefully; we'll at least get a good shower tomorrow.  I dread seeing my water bill next month.


----------



## david w.

Here's my cherry maters....


----------



## ugadawg88

This year I planted small garden at my duplex in Athens. Started off very slow, but it has started to take off. My landlord came over to stain the deck a couple of weeks ago and I guess he didn't like me tilling up an 8x6ft area and decided to spray stain on all my plants. Funny thing is, they all recovered and are doing great! 
6 tomatoes-early girls, celebrities, and rambling reds
4 squash and zucchini
3 okra
1 pepper

*Three of the 4 squash and zucchini are very stunted in their growth but have slightly started to produce... Will the fruit more than likely be stunted? Secondly, a few of the tomatoes are starting to produce and they have not reached full maturity, is this normal?
Lastly, my okra are starting to take off and are about 8-12 inches tall, what can I expect as far how much longer/bigger they will get until they start to produce?

Thanks guys! I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## garnede

ugadawg88 said:


> *Three of the 4 squash and zucchini are very stunted in their growth but have slightly started to produce... Will the fruit more than likely be stunted? Secondly, a few of the tomatoes are starting to produce and they have not reached full maturity, is this normal?
> Lastly, my okra are starting to take off and are about 8-12 inches tall, what can I expect as far how much longer/bigger they will get until they start to produce?
> 
> Thanks guys! I'll post some pics soon.



The squash and zucchini will be small to start, but as the plants recover they will get bigger and more prolific. The tomatoes will start blooming in this heat at 1 foot tall, but producing fruit will sap it's strength.  If you pick off the blooms the plant will grow faster, which will support more and larger fruit.  The okra will probably be 2 foot tall when it starts blooming. Once it does you'll want to check them every day or 2.  They grow fast and can quickly get hard and woody.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

With this heat and watering every night, my garden is taking off even more.  Cucumbers are going every where.


----------



## 35 Whelen

*Updated the pictures of my garden*

Took some pictures today, thought I would share them.


----------



## shakey gizzard

35 Whelen said:


> Took some pictures today, thought I would share them.



Wow! Thems some happy veggies!


----------



## Killdee

35, that looks great, I may just quit gardening and come help you pick instead, on the 1/2's of course.....


----------



## snuffy

I was going to post some updated pictures of mine but seeing 35's I have about changed my mind.
Looks great 35.


----------



## shakey gizzard

snuffy said:


> I was going to post some updated pictures of mine but seeing 35's I have about changed my mind.
> Looks great 35.



X2!


----------



## shakey gizzard

35 Whelen said:


> Took some pictures today, thought I would share them.



Whats the secret 35? Lots of oganic matter in the soil! What are you feeding?


----------



## Killdee

snuffy said:


> I was going to post some updated pictures of mine but seeing 35's I have about changed my mind.
> Looks great 35.



I went ahead and plowed mine under declared myself a failure and am going fishing instead...


----------



## fishfryer

35 Whelen,you certainly have a pretty garden. There are many people impressed with it, I'm sure. Keep those views coming.


----------



## garnede

Here are my first 2 tomatoes from the garden.  The red one is a "moneymaker", the vine has 60 fruits on it already, and the Purple one is a "Cherokee Purple".


----------



## 35 Whelen

Thank you all for your kind words about my garden!  Here is my secret methods for gardening:

http://www.amazon.com/Garden-Ways-Gardening-Dick-Raymond/dp/0882663194

I have been using Dick Raymond's methods ever since I bought my first Troy-Bilt tiller almost 30 years ago.  Got the book at the same time as the tiller.  Still looking for one of his in-row weeders, never bought one and Garden Way/Troy-Bilt went out of business.


----------



## slip

garnede said:


> Here are my first 2 tomatoes from the garden.  The red one is a "moneymaker", the vine has 60 fruits on it already, and the Purple one is a "Cherokee Purple".



They are good huh? i been trying to tell people about them since i had my first one last year ..... dang sure worth growing


----------



## david w.

35 Whelen said:


> Took some pictures today, thought I would share them.



Very good looking garden.


----------



## mlandrum

35----- Does the Marigolds seem to help your tomatoes?????????????????   My biggest problem is my Tomatoes getting up good with plenty of fruits and before they get ripe BAM overnight they are dead???


----------



## 35 Whelen

mlandrum said:


> 35----- Does the Marigolds seem to help your tomatoes?????????????????   My biggest problem is my Tomatoes getting up good with plenty of fruits and before they get ripe BAM overnight they are dead???



I plant marigolds with my tomatoes for insect control, they are supposed to repel the moth that lays eggs on your tomatoes that become tomato hornworms.

The problem you describe with your tomatoes sounds like some kind of fungal disease.  You have to spray tomatoes for disease control.  Start early and spray every 7-10 days.


----------



## Killdee

35 Whelen said:


> I plant marigolds with my tomatoes for insect control, they are supposed to repel the moth that lays eggs on your tomatoes that become tomato hornworms.
> 
> The problem you describe with your tomatoes sounds like some kind of fungal disease.  You have to spray tomatoes for disease control.  Start early and spray every 7-10 days.



What do you spray with? Only thing I have had much problem with is blossom end rot and I had better luck last year with a better watering schedule and mulch. I also used a BER spray that Walter Reeves recommended to me a couple years ago I get from Pikes.


----------



## garnede

slip said:


> They are good huh? i been trying to tell people about them since i had my first one last year ..... dang sure worth growing



Yes, Cherokee Purple is one of the tastiest, if not the tastiest, tomato I have ever grown/eaten.  It is a little strange though.  The fruit/seeds look like it is rotten when you slice it, but it taste sooooo good.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

I found that if every day I hang my socks (after working 9 hot hours in a very hot manufacturing factory) on my pole bean strings, it keeps the deer away.  Has not failed me yet.

Got the idea when some one said they hung their work shirt up at their garden every day.

Just don't know what that says about me and my feet.


----------



## fishfryer

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I found that if every day I hang my socks (after working 9 hot hours in a very hot manufacturing factory) on my pole bean strings, it keeps the deer away.  Has not failed me yet.
> 
> Got the idea when some one said they hung their work shirt up at their garden every day.
> 
> Just don't know what that says about me and my feet.



Don't ever entertain any thoughts of a career in crime. The sorriest bloodhound in the country would have you treed pronto.


----------



## toyota4x4h

So we had a storm come through sometime before I got home from work today..walked over to my corn patch and all but 1 stalk was laying flat on the ground. Did I just lose my corn in my garden? What should I do?


----------



## 35 Whelen

Killdee said:


> What do you spray with? Only thing I have had much problem with is blossom end rot and I had better luck last year with a better watering schedule and mulch. I also used a BER spray that Walter Reeves recommended to me a couple years ago I get from Pikes.



Right now I am using Ortho Max Garden Disease Control concentrate, active ingredient is Chlorothalonil.  I also spray for blossom end rot with liquid calcium chloride.  Regular watering and mulch is definitely important also.


----------



## fishfryer

Your corn will straighten up some in a few days,it never will look like it did. There is no need to despair,you'll still be able to eat corn.


----------



## Core Lokt

My corn is still standing but my beans went from 3' tall rows to laying flat and one big patch now. depending on how much corn you have you could stand it all back up and put dirt around the stalks. i had to do this last yr.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Well I went out and piled some dirt around each stalk to get em back somewhat straight. Good thing was there was no stalks broke or nothing..just looked like they layed over sideways in the dirt.


----------



## garnede

Mine blew down earlier this year.  I drove some stakes in the ground and ran some strings around it to hold it up.  No problems since. Piling dirt or straw around the stalks will help too.


----------



## C.J.

Quick question for you garden experts, we are growing In about a .25 acre area, currently have maters, corn, squash, peas, okra, beans, peppers, cucumber, and a few others. Would it help for me to go to the compost pile and dig up some of the stuff at the bottom of the pile that has decomposed pretty well and spread it around the base of each plant? We added some chicken manure to the garden when we tilled. Would the compost burn any of the plants or be beneficial at all?


----------



## garnede

The compost would be beneficial, and would not burn anything.  But it would probably be best to put it into planting stuff, or in your seedling trays. A better idea would be to put some mulch around your plants.  Wood chips, straw, pine straw, leaves, peanut hulls, grass clippings, any agricultural or organic waste, etc.  will all work.


----------



## Killdee

I prefer to work compost into the soil prior to planting but I dont think it would hurt to add now. X2 on the mulch.


----------



## Killdee

35 Whelen said:


> Right now I am using Ortho Max Garden Disease Control concentrate, active ingredient is Chlorothalonil.  I also spray for blossom end rot with liquid calcium chloride.  Regular watering and mulch is definitely important also.



Do you just go ahead and spray the calcium for BER now or wait? In the past I have waited till I saw signs of BER before I sprayed usually its later on after I have picked a bunch before I even see signs of it. BTW I found some BER concentrate as well as the Ortho Max product today at HD.


----------



## Killdee

toyota4x4h said:


> So we had a storm come through sometime before I got home from work today..walked over to my corn patch and all but 1 stalk was laying flat on the ground. Did I just lose my corn in my garden? What should I do?



Try hilling your corn like 35 does in this thread and it will help keep your corn standing during a blow. A hoe works to if you dont have equipment.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=619502


----------



## 35 Whelen

Killdee said:


> Do you just go ahead and spray the calcium for BER now or wait? In the past I have waited till I saw signs of BER before I sprayed usually its later on after I have picked a bunch before I even see signs of it. BTW I found some BER concentrate as well as the Ortho Max product today at HD.



Yes, I have sprayed already to prevent blossom end rot before it happens (at least that is the way the instructions on the bottle say it works).  To prevent it said to spray at least three times (once per week) with one tablespoon concentrate per gallon of water.  If problem exists, it said to spray with two tablespoons concentrate per gallon of water once per week until problem is alleviated.


----------



## Killdee

I will read on the bottle and go spray mine tomorrow when I pick squash again. BTW I about to ride over to the library and pick up the book you recommended the other day, thought I would read it free first before buying....
 I need a cure for bitter cucumbers, I planted them in a different location this year but for the last couple years I get a few that are good then bitter not fit to eat. Got any suggestions.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Killdee said:


> I will read on the bottle and go spray mine tomorrow when I pick squash again. BTW I about to ride over to the library and pick up the book you recommended the other day, thought I would read it free first before buying....
> I need a cure for bitter cucumbers, I planted them in a different location this year but for the last couple years I get a few that are good then bitter not fit to eat. Got any suggestions.



I believe you will truly enjoy the book!  According to Dick Raymond bitterness in cucumbers is "strictly a weather problem.  If the weather gets too hot or the plants get low on water, some cukes will develop a bitter taste, especially in their skins.  Peel the cucumbers a little deeply and hope for the best.  Later pickings from the same row may be okay."


----------



## shakey gizzard

Killdee said:


> I will read on the bottle and go spray mine tomorrow when I pick squash again. BTW I about to ride over to the library and pick up the book you recommended the other day, thought I would read it free first before buying....
> I need a cure for bitter cucumbers, I planted them in a different location this year but for the last couple years I get a few that are good then bitter not fit to eat. Got any suggestions.



What variety are you having problems with?


----------



## garnede

You could try planting Metki dark green serpent melon, it taste like the best cucumber I have ever eaten.  It is sometimes sold as Armenian cucumber, or yard long cucumber, etc. It is neatly seedless if you pick it under 18 inches.  It has a thin skin that never gets bitter and does not need to be pealed. It is my new favorite cucumber. It loves this heat we have been having.  It does not wilt when the cucumbers in the same condition do.

http://wouldieatitagainfoodblog.blogspot.com/2011/06/my-favorite-cucumber-is-melon.html


----------



## Killdee

shakey gizzard said:


> What variety are you having problems with?



Common ones like straight 8's in the past, I planted a dixie type hybrid this year and moved em near the tomatoes and squash where I can water them better.

I can already see a few new things to try in next years garden from Dick's book. I have been Gardening with my folks and my own over 50 years and am always open to new techniques, ,methods and new plant varieties. Lots of good gardeners here on Woodies.


----------



## 25.06

Here's our garden this year. It's doing good but would be nice to get some rain every now and then.

parks whoppers tomatoes, bell peppers, squash, cucumbers, okra and blue lake green beans.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Nice looking garden!  Your not kidding about the rain!  Looked like we were going to get a thunderstorm yesterday evening, but it fizzled out, didn't get any rain.


----------



## garnede

We got about 10 minutes of light rain yesterday.  About a week ago it was thundering and lightning, and we got a few big drops and nothing else.


----------



## Killdee

Looks good 06, we got about 3-5 min. worth Wed. am around 4 here in Mayretta. My garden is in Kennesaw and dont think it got a lick.


----------



## mlandrum

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snuffy

I have some extra space in my garden. Was wondering what to plant this late in the growing season?
I would like to plant some collards but never have planted them this early.


----------



## 35 Whelen

*What to plant now*



snuffy said:


> I have some extra space in my garden. Was wondering what to plant this late in the growing season?
> I would like to plant some collards but never have planted them this early.



Sweet potatoes!  Great time to plant now, once you get them going they are drought resistant, don't need a lot of water but produce well!


----------



## Core Lokt

I'm fix'n to be pick'n wide open on the peas. Been pick'n beans and squash for a couple of weeks now. Corn is starting to tassle (sweet and field) and the matters will need pick'n in a few days. Jalapenos are making in mast production too. The bell's are starting slow for some reason. cukes are about 3" long as well. Hope all of yours are doing well and you better have a water source going to it.


----------



## Wild Turkey

my marigolds are getting huge. Had to top the maters before they hit 7' tall. The tree bags work great on maters. I add miracle grow to the water in bag. It drips 24/7 for weeks till empty.


----------



## Killdee

snuffy said:


> I have some extra space in my garden. Was wondering what to plant this late in the growing season?
> I would like to plant some collards but never have planted them this early.



Peas are good to grow now to avoid the early plantings pests, my Pappy always waited till late June or July to plant peas and I do too.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Try planting early maturing pumpkins now, they'll be ready by Halloween.


----------



## 35 Whelen

*Orange Bulldog Pumpkin*



shakey gizzard said:


> Try planting early maturing pumpkins now, they'll be ready by Halloween.



I got some "Orange Bulldog" pumpkin seed from the University of Georgia Agricultural Department to try this year.  They recommend planting end of June or the first of July to be ready for fall harvest.  If anyone would like information on this new variety of pumpkin, here is the web address:

www.orangebulldogpumpkin.uga.edu


----------



## snuffy

Thanks guys
I have never planted sweet potatoes, might give them a try though.
I have some zipper peas about ready now, but have some left over seeds. I might just plant more.
Never thought about pumpkins.
Oh yea we finally got some rain last night. I don’t know how much. I will see when I get home today. I know it stormed hope my corn is still standing.


----------



## shakey gizzard

35 Whelen said:


> I got some "Orange Bulldog" pumpkin seed from the University of Georgia Agricultural Department to try this year.  They recommend planting end of June or the first of July to be ready for fall harvest.  If anyone would like information on this new variety of pumpkin, here is the web address:
> 
> www.orangebulldogpumpkin.uga.edu



Great info! I m ordering an oz, and thanx for sharin!


----------



## mlandrum

Wild Turkey said:


> my marigolds are getting huge. Had to top the maters before they hit 7' tall. The tree bags work great on maters. I add miracle grow to the water in bag. It drips 24/7 for weeks till empty.



WILD_TURKEY------- Tell us about these "TREE-BAGS?????"


----------



## Wild Turkey

They are called ooze tubes. Made somehwere in N GA. I had to buy  120 for a job last summer and removed them in winter to reuse.
They stake up and fill with 25 gal water. A drip nozzle drips out on your trees or other. You can stake them in circle or straight line.
More versatile than a Gator bag which zipps tight to the tree trunk.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Well the deer have gotten used to my daily sock routine.  The rabbits have gotten used to mouth balls.  They sure are eating good. 

I need a fence.  

Then I am taking care of my hunting partners garden while he is in Belgium.  His garden is fenced in.  But it did not stop that big black snake from getting in and going across my feet while I was picking beans.


----------



## mlandrum

Yep, know what you mean  the Rabbit is use to the RADIO and last night had a BUFFET on some of the String Beans    tonight goin to change the channel To Latino


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

What I don't understand is the deer's selection of what they prefer.  One year it is beans and the next year peppers.  Last year it was tomatoes, first the ripe ones, then the green ones, and then they left them alone and came back a month later to eat the plant leaving the tomatoes on the ground. 

This year it is my cucumber vines.  

But I just consider it marinating the meat on the hoof.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Fishin & Hunting said:


> What I don't understand is the deer's selection of what they prefer.  One year it is beans and the next year peppers.  Last year it was tomatoes, first the ripe ones, then the green ones, and then they left them alone and came back a month later to eat the plant leaving the tomatoes on the ground.
> 
> This year it is my cucumber vines.
> 
> But I just consider it marinating the meat on the hoof.



You'll get out what you put in!


----------



## toyota4x4h

Dangit! I welcome every bit of rain we get but not the wind! We had a bad storm come through Murray Co yesterday and my corn took yet ANOTHER hit. I counted 5 actually snapped but the entire rest is just layed flat over. I didnt have any corn lay over through any storms last year I cant figure them out.  I guess ill be busy today sometime proppin em back up..last time I used the hill method.


----------



## bml

Here are a few pics of our garden. The wind last night wrecked havoc on a few things, but Im hoping it will rebound.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Very nice garden!  Any problems with deer?  Looks like your garden is near the woods!


----------



## bml

35 Whelen said:


> Very nice garden!  Any problems with deer?  Looks like your garden is near the woods!



Thanks!! We have had a few deer issues, they are responsible for most of the bare patches you see in the rows. The rabbits got a few of the beans when they were about 3" tall, but they rebounded, though slowly. Most of the "woods" you see are privet hedge.


----------



## mlandrum

bmi----- how do you like that DRIP-IRRIGATION compared to other methods


----------



## bml

mlandrum said:


> bmi----- how do you like that DRIP-IRRIGATION compared to other methods




I'm a tightwad, so I only have two 75' lengths of hoses connected to a supply hose with a wye. I just have to move the hoses a lot. If connected end to end, I get very uneven watering. Even with the hoses connected separately to the wye, I don't seem to get even watering, since there are some places in the hoses that don't seem to be as porous as the rest of the hose. Watering with a sprinkler is MUCH easier, but I'm trying to save a buck on the water bill, plus it helps keep down the weeds between the rows.


----------



## mlandrum

bml said:


> I'm a tightwad, so I only have two 75' lengths of hoses connected to a supply hose with a wye. I just have to move the hoses a lot. If connected end to end, I get very uneven watering. Even with the hoses connected separately to the wye, I don't seem to get even watering, since there are some places in the hoses that don't seem to be as porous as the rest of the hose. Watering with a sprinkler is MUCH easier, but I'm trying to save a buck on the water bill, plus it helps keep down the weeds between the rows.



thanks BMI


----------



## bml

We have been picking beans and squash like crazy!! Five gallons of Blue Lake bush beans yesterday, and fifteen more gallons today, with at least one more bucket ready in the morning!!! This is mainly just two rows of bush beans. The two rows of Kentucky Wonders, seem to be running a bit late this year, but that's a good thing right now, since the Blue Lakes haven't peaked yet lol. Rattlesnake beans are also starting to produce well. We have also been averaging 15 squash per day. The Lord has truly blessed us this year!!


----------



## Huntinfool

Question....what do you do with 15 squash a day?  If you freeze it there are only so many things you can do with it right?  Pretty much only good for casserole.

I'm asking because I'm dealing with the same issue.  Not quite that many.  But we pull 5-10 off a day and I'm starting to regret I planted so many.  I've got enough frozen for the year.  We don't do that many casseroles.


----------



## garnede

The squash are good in stir fries, Pepper steak sandwiches, and tomato sauce.  For the tomato sauce just grate it and simmer it with the tomatoes before blending.  It makes squash disappear.


----------



## Killdee

I cut up a bigger sized one with an onion in a microwavable dish, salt pepper little water and butter, zapped it till tender but not mushy, stirred in some grated cheddar and its very good. Zuchinni bread with the green squash, bunch of different ways to use that. I give a bunch away since Im not crazy about casseroles. I have a recipe for squash dressing my buddys exwife makes thats supposed to be really good.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Use zucchini to make a milk substitute for baking:

http://www.naturallythriving.com/recipes/recipe33.php


----------



## shakey gizzard

Stuff em with smoked trout and creamcheese and wrap em in bacon!


----------



## bml

Huntinfool said:


> Question....what do you do with 15 squash a day?  If you freeze it there are only so many things you can do with it right?  Pretty much only good for casserole.
> 
> I'm asking because I'm dealing with the same issue.  Not quite that many.  But we pull 5-10 off a day and I'm starting to regret I planted so many.  I've got enough frozen for the year.  We don't do that many casseroles.


 

We freeze a LOT of produce. We have prolly frozen 150 squash this year, give or take a bit. We also give away a lot of stuff from the garden. We picked 30 day before yesterday, 12 yesterday, and 18 today. We have also picked twelve, five gallon buckets of various green beans, with no end in sight yet lol.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Im just a second year gardener..can some of you more seasons vets help me out?? I have a small patch of about 5-6 rows of corn pretty tightly spaced. Well I noticed about thursday of last week that something was eating the corn off the ears. Strange thing was they werent breakin the stalks down or any of the leaves..ya know like they climbed up. Whatever it is just peeled the eard and ate all the corn lol. They got about 4-5 stalks that first day I noticed it. So me and a friend set up a live trap the last 3 nights with honey buns and each night no animal and the honey buns gone! Last night we even left half the bun INSIDE the wrapper!! Is there any other thing I could use to keep whatever it is out? Im guessing its coons.


----------



## Vernon Holt

Sounds like a raccoon.  You may be sure that he will be back, and that he is likely to bring his friends and family.

I'm not knocking honey buns, but a tin of sardines has worked well for me.  Just open the tin and leave the contents in place and place it behind the treadle.

If you are unable to check the trap next morning, place something over the top of the trap for shade.  Extended period of this kind of heat will kill the critter.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Skunks will often do that, too. Coons will usually break the stalks over, unless it's littluns. I had a sow coon and about five kittens tear half my sweet corn down a couple years ago.


----------



## toyota4x4h

I didnt have any problems last year with my corn patch. Im really surprised I havnt caught whatever it is yet but I give the critter credit for pullin the bait out 3 times. Im walking out now to reset the trap and set up my trail camera to atleast get a pic.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Pulled up most of the squash today.  Deer are eating at will on the cucumbers and beans.  Maters are growing wild.


----------

